
Ask HN: Who wants to be hired? (April 2018) - whoishiring
Share your information if you are looking for work. Please use this format:<p><pre><code>  Location:
  Remote:
  Willing to relocate:
  Technologies:
  Résumé&#x2F;CV:
  Email:
</code></pre>
Readers: please only email these addresses to discuss work opportunities.
======
nunoarruda
Location: Portugal

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: HTML, CSS, Sass, DOM, JavaScript, ES6/7/8, TypeScript, JSON,
AJAX, HTTP, Web APIs, RESTful APIs, Bootstrap, Angular, RxJS, ngrx, Ionic,
Angular Material, Wijmo, Karma, Jasmine, Protractor

Résumé/CV:
[https://nunoarruda.com/resume.pdf](https://nunoarruda.com/resume.pdf)

Email: nuno@nunoarruda.com

Hi, I'm Nuno, a Result-Oriented Angular Developer with a strong technical
skill-set, attention to detail, and 16 years of experience. I have a passion
for translating beautiful designs into functional user interfaces and building
great web applications.

I actively seek out new technologies and stay up-to-date on industry trends
and advancements. Continued education has allowed me to stay ahead of the
curve and deliver exceptional work to each employer I’ve worked for - both
full-time and contract.

I've successfully delivered projects like a CSS UI library used by 17,000
employees, a mobile app that now has 15,000+ users, and an award-winning
payroll system. I've done frontend work for Adobe, 21st Century Fox, Bayer,
among other companies.

I've been working remotely for the last 5 years for clients worldwide and I
can be flexible in order to have overlapping working hours with a distributed
team.

PS: I'm looking for freelance/contract work.

------
bitinjection
Location: North Houston

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Not at this time.

Technologies: Javascript, C#, C++, Clojure, Elixir, but willing and eager to
learn just about anything

Résumé/CV:
[http://bitinjection.com/resume.pdf](http://bitinjection.com/resume.pdf)

Email: douglas.a.thompson@gmail.com

I have 3.5 years of remote experience in everything from C++ desktop
application development to C#/Javascript full stack web development. In my own
time, I have worked with Clojurescript, Elixir, and F#. I would be happy to
work in areas with which I already have professional experience, but I would
also be very eager to work in new and challenging environments as well!

Check out the following links for more information:

Portfolio: [http://bitinjection.com](http://bitinjection.com)

GitHub: [https://github.com/bitinjection](https://github.com/bitinjection)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/douglasthompson/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/douglasthompson/)

Youtube: [http://goo.gl/NBoRFG](http://goo.gl/NBoRFG)

------
Altaer
Location: Denver / Boulder, CO

Remote: I am open to it.

Willing to relocate: No

Years of Experience: 6

Technologies: Back-end development. Java specialty. Dropwizard, Guice, Maven,
Git.

Résumé/CV:
[http://oliverpeat.com/assets/doc/Oliver_Peat_Resume.pdf](http://oliverpeat.com/assets/doc/Oliver_Peat_Resume.pdf)

Email: oliver.peat@gmail.com

Website: [http://www.oliverpeat.com/](http://www.oliverpeat.com/)

Linkedin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/oliverpeat/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/oliverpeat/)

Recent side projects:

[http://www.tellyhunt.com/](http://www.tellyhunt.com/)

[http://www.amazeingtowerdefense.com/](http://www.amazeingtowerdefense.com/)

As far as my background goes, I have been a part of some exciting projects
over the course of my career thus far. Examples include software for NASA,
Army, and the Navy. Most recently, I worked on new IoT (Internet of Things)
software for Hitachi Vantara. I have a passion for learning new technologies,
creating side projects, music, space, and staying active!

------
lfowles
Location: Kansas, USA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Location dependent, strong preference to Colorado, New
York, Chicago areas.

Technologies: C++, Python, Linux, Git

Learning: Robotics, Rust

Résumé/CV: Available on website [http://lfowles.org](http://lfowles.org)

Email: See website or use hn@lfowles.org

Other Links: [http://github.com/lfowles](http://github.com/lfowles)
[https://linkedin.com/in/lfowles](https://linkedin.com/in/lfowles)

Looking for systems programming or other interesting software development
opportunities (ideally C++, but also skilled with Python). Previously spent 5
years writing software for x86 and ARM embedded Linux radio testing equipment.

Since then, I've spent several months getting my feet wet with Unreal Engine
4[0], learning basics of Rust and Haskell, and I'm currently enrolled in the
Udacity Robotics Software Engineer Nanodegree. I'm always willing to learn for
the job. A project highlight from my Github: interpreting output from a
Deskcycle to get cadence data[1]. Even if I'm not what you're looking for and
you just want to chat about any of my projects, send me an email!

[0]:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q-wNXs3g0Bw&list=PLqJcvcLs4C...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q-wNXs3g0Bw&list=PLqJcvcLs4C-RmUZ5BYSw0AR-
gUTkk2y0a)

[1]:
[https://github.com/lfowles/deskcycle](https://github.com/lfowles/deskcycle)

------
herve76
Full stack JS engineer, specialized in React Native and an expert in
cryptocurrency trading. I write trading bots for fun and profit.

Here is a quick repo I open-sourced a few weeks ago:
[https://github.com/jsappme/node-binance-
trader](https://github.com/jsappme/node-binance-trader)

Location: Europe / Costa Rica

Remote: YES

Willing to relocate: Possibly

Technologies: Node JS, API, React Native, React, Firebase, TensorFlow, Web3.

Here is my LinedIn profile:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/hervefulchiron/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/hervefulchiron/)

and you can read my blog at [https://jsapp.me/](https://jsapp.me/)

My github repo is at [https://github.com/jsappme](https://github.com/jsappme)

Email: herve76@gmail.com

------
jlelonm
Location: Austin, TX

Remote: Preferably not

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Data Science stack (Python, numpy, pandas, matplotlib, pytorch,
opencv, R, Matlab)

Résumé/CV:
[https://github.com/joshualmitchell/joshualmitchell.github.io...](https://github.com/joshualmitchell/joshualmitchell.github.io/blob/master/resume/resume.pdf)

Email: jlelonmitchell@gmail.com

GitHub:
[https://github.com/joshualmitchell/](https://github.com/joshualmitchell/)

Looking for a data science / analytics / engineering related internship or co-
op, ideally. Will be looking for full-time roles once I graduate in Spring
2019.

------
_sdegutis
Location: Chicago

Remote: Yes (5 years experience)

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Clojure, JavaScript, HTML, CSS, iOS, Objective-C, Swift, Linux,
AWS, Git, Node.js, Ruby

Resume/CV: [http://sdegutis.com/Resume-
StevenDegutis.pdf](http://sdegutis.com/Resume-StevenDegutis.pdf)

Email: sbdegutis@gmail.com

Portfolio: [http://sdegutis.com/](http://sdegutis.com/)

I wrote and maintained cleancoders.com for Uncle Bob for the past few years.
Gained a ton of experience writing clean, maintainable code. Open to calls,
phone at top of resume.

------
ibarrajo
Location: San Diego, CA. (currently in Mexico City until April 4th)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Mexico City, Seattle, San Francisco, Berlin.

Technologies: Python, PHP, NodeJS, Angular, PostgreSQL/MySQL, AWS, GCP,
Heroku, OpenShift

Résumé/CV:
[https://stackoverflow.com/cv/ninja](https://stackoverflow.com/cv/ninja)

Email: josue@elninja.com

I'm experienced architecting and developing large scale solutions for lead
generation platforms, marketing automation, point-of-sale and inventory
management platforms. Previously engineer at Underground Elephant
([http://ue.co](http://ue.co)), co-founder of medical tourism startup Evimed
Healthcare ([https://evimed.care](https://evimed.care)) and currently on track
to earning my Google Cloud Professional Data Engineer Certification.

At this moment I'm freelance consulting, developing marketing sites,
registering trademarks, and working as a technical writer.

Interested in fintech, adtech, health and biology startups and small to medium
sized companies. Considering sr. level software engineering positions or mid
level with a strong exposure to data science / machine learning.

------
etsimm
HealthPrize | Software Dev | NYC / Norwalk, CT | REMOTE Full-time |
[https://www.healthprize.com/](https://www.healthprize.com/)

At HealthPrize, we are changing the way people think about their medication
and their health! Our growth is being fueled by work with leading brands in
life sciences such as Abbott, Walgreens, and Gilead. Join the close-knit
engineering team that designs & develops our industry leading patient
engagement platform and work with us to measurably improve the state of
healthcare globally.

Systems Hypewords: AWS (multi-region deployments), Terraform, ECS, Docker,
Aurora, HIPAA/PCI Compliance

Backend Hypewords: Java/Kotlin, Amazon Aurora, Redis, Spring-Boot, Docker,
Swagger, API Gateway

Lead Site Reliability Engineer: [https://healthprize.com/careers-
page/#op-208838-lead-systems...](https://healthprize.com/careers-
page/#op-208838-lead-systems...).

Senior Platform Engineer: [https://healthprize.com/careers-
page/#op-205414-senior-platf...](https://healthprize.com/careers-
page/#op-205414-senior-platf...).

~~~
karmajunkie
I think you might be looking for the "Who's Hiring" thread...

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16735011](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16735011)

------
mariocesar
Location: Santa Cruz de la Sierra, Bolivia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, Django, Aiohttp, Asyncio, Ansible, CI, Bash Scripting,
AWS, React, ES6, HTML/CSS, Javascript, Linux, Git, Nginx, Docker, PHP,
Wordpress plugin and theming.

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/mariocesar/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/mariocesar/)

GitHub: [https://github.com/mariocesar/](https://github.com/mariocesar/)

Gist:
[https://gist.github.com/mariocesar/](https://gist.github.com/mariocesar/)

Website: [https://mariocesar.xyz/](https://mariocesar.xyz/)

Email: mariocesar at humanzilla.com

Years of Experience: 8+

I'm a full stack developer if you understand that as a developer that does
Server provision, Backend, Devops, Testing, up to Frontend. I have been
working with early startups almost all my work history, doing products for
Data Scientist, eCommerce, Finance Analytics, Documentation Management, Human
Resource Tools, Social Networks, Gaming Social Platforms, Scrapping, Broad and
Niche customized ERP and CRM apps.

------
1stworldproblem
Using a throw-away to protect my identity.

I currently work as a senior software engineer for Google and I am looking for
a part time job as a software engineer. I am very well compensated and very
happy with my current job, but for personal reason need some additional income
for the next 12 to 18 months. I have extensive experience with Rust, Java,
React, nodejs, ruby, mobile app development and distributed systems. I can
generally pick-up any language pretty quickly.

Below are some of the things I can do for you:

    
    
      - Write high-quality code,
      - Set-up or improve your CI/CD pipeline to improve your engineers productity. Great tooling for engineer is something I am generally very passionate about.
      - Set-up and build rich and interactive mobile, web apps with the ability to work on either the front-end or the back-end.
    

Is there anyone here looking for an experienced engineer to join their team or
to build their prototype? Is there anyone here that have done that in the past
and could you share your experience. Disclaimer: Obviously I will only be able
to help if you operate in a field that do not compete directly with my current
employer.

Thank you.

------
ag_user123
Location: Prague

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: JavaScript, ES6, Node.js, Koa(Express), Passport, React, Redux,
React Native, D3, Webpack, PostgreSQL, RESTful APIs, Bootstrap, Heroku,
Firebase, Java, Spring MVC

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1U-Gl1JqQ3R5U9265XjoSZCIMCgK...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1U-Gl1JqQ3R5U9265XjoSZCIMCgKDMTEh/view)

Email: mail@andrejgajdos.com

I am a freelance software engineer with over six years of experience
delivering software. I have worked with an array of different technologies and
am currently focusing on full-stack development in Node.js and React.js. I
also have experience with React Native.

I've been working remotely for clients worldwide and I'm looking for
freelance/contract work.

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/andrejgajdos](https://www.linkedin.com/in/andrejgajdos)

Blog: [http://andrejgajdos.com/blog](http://andrejgajdos.com/blog)

Github: [https://github.com/AndrejGajdos](https://github.com/AndrejGajdos)

------
harshk
Location: New York, NY

Remote: Open to it

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Android SDK, Kotlin, Java, Rxjava, Dagger2, Android Architecture
Components, Retrofit, Volley, Firebase, Firebase Remote Config, GCM/FCM Push
Notifications, AppBoy/Braze, SQL/NoSQL, SQLite, MongoDB, BuddyBuild,
AppCenter, Jenkins

Résumé/CV: Resume: [https://goo.gl/4DkH4e](https://goo.gl/4DkH4e) || LinkedIn
-
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/harshkalra00](https://www.linkedin.com/in/harshkalra00)

Email: in resume

I'm a mobile app engineer and have been developing Android apps since 2010.
I've worked for a number of well known brands such as Barnes & Noble Nook,
Weight Watchers, Lulu, and Viggle. I'm able to write apps at a quick pace
without compromising quality. I'm a strong believer in continuous learning and
I keep myself up to date on programming trends. Most recently, I managed a
team of 3 iOS developers, 3 Android developers, and 2 QA members in building
and deploying various consumer and internal apps for Toys”R”Us and
Babies”R”Us.

------
vram22
Location: India

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes, for the right job, after some months

Technologies: Python, SQL and many databases, C, Unix/Linux commands and shell
scripting, back-end web dev with Python and Flask, REST, MongoDB, command-line
utility development in C, Python and DLang, many open source libraries, PDF
generation and PDF text extraction. Some Ruby and Rails and Java earlier.
Generally, strong Python, C-and-Unix-related-tech and DB skills.

Résumé/CV:
[http://www.codementor.io/vasudevram](http://www.codementor.io/vasudevram)

Email:
[http://vasudevram.github.io/contact.html](http://vasudevram.github.io/contact.html)

Notes: Creator of xtopdf, a Python toolkit for PDF generation from other data
formats. Team leader for a successful database middleware product developed in
C on Windows. Published author of some technical articles on sites or
magazines like IBM developerWorks, Packt Publishing and Linux For You (now
Open Source For You). Blog at jugad2.blogspot.com has many Python posts with
code (see label python).

------
Kliment
Location: Cologne, Germany

Remote: Yes, strongly preferred

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Embedded C++, Embedded C, Python, Electronics (design, layout,
prototyping, testing), 3D printing, electromechanical and robotic design and
prototyping

Résumé/CV: Email if needed

Email: kliment at 0xfb.com (yes, with a zero)

IRC: Kliment on the freenode network

I do custom electronics, robotics, and embedded software development - I
specialize in quickly turning ideas into prototypes. I've built custom
automation equipment for chemistry labs, sensors that are in use in
household/utility applications, control circuitry for construction equipment,
3d printing electronics, data acquisition equipment. No project too small. Few
projects too large. Deep discounts for open source hardware work.

I would also be happy to come over (anywhere in Europe) and teach any of the
above skills to a small group of interested people. I've taught courses in
electronic assembly (SMD), 3d printing (building/using printers, iterative 3d
model design using programming) and robot design and construction. I've taught
courses at several universities, hackspaces, and conferences.

------
wahoti
Location: Beaverton OR

Remote: yes

willing to relocate: yes

technologies: Node, Python

Resume/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=1L66p0Crd9qzj3PUDhyLpM0WTCS...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=1L66p0Crd9qzj3PUDhyLpM0WTCSPpGtA8)

Email: wahedi.abdulwahed@gmail.com

Year out of college with a couple internships. Looking for a place to develop
career and grow as a developer. Background is mostly in web development and
data science.

------
chisel6776older
Location: US (Eastern Time)

Remote: Yes, exclusively

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies and Skills: Python, Django, JavaScript (including Backbone and
React/Redux), AWS, Ansible, Git, Vagrant, Ubuntu/Debian, SQL (MySQL,
Postgres), continuous integration, people management, project management,
architecture and technical leadership, building remote teams, API design

Résumé/CV: Available by email. I have a CS degree and 7+ years of experience
working on web applications as an individual contributor, manager, and
technical leader. I've worked on large and complex web applications as well as
hired and managed multiple remote teams.

Email: hn@waterloggedwarden.33mail.com

I'm looking for a full-time position as a senior engineer or engineering
manager at a company with a strong culture fit: a remote-first culture, good
work/life balance, genuine care for employee health and happiness, input into
the work that I do, co-workers who respect and learn from each other without
ego getting in the way, a product that impacts real people in a positive way,
and interesting engineering problems to solve.

------
throwaway155624
Location: NYC, exploring relocation to New Zealand

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes. US citizen; visa sponsorship may be required
elsewhere

>15 years experience. I've been an individual contributor, CTO, and everything
in between, and am happy to contribute in any of those capacities.

Strongest technical suit is web apps built with Python + Django; and can hold
my own on the client side. Great track record of successful product and
feature launches and of scaling web apps.

Can work solo, in a team, or lead a team or even a company. Can take on
project and product management duties; and thrive as a catalyst for
interdepartmental collaboration.

Technologies: Python, Django, HTML, CSS & SASS, Javascript, client-side
Javascript frameworks (React, Backbone, jQuery), SQL and relational databases
(esp. MySQL, PostgreSQL), document stores (MongoDB, Elasticsearch), cache and
task queue solutions (Redis, Memcached, RabbitMQ, Celery), PHP (from scratch
or with Wordpress or Laravel), Linux environments. I've also managed multiple
successful iOS and Android app launches.

Email: throwaway02@155624.33mail.com

~~~
rootsudo
If you meet the requirements, you can get a NZ work holiday Visa by applying.
[https://www.immigration.govt.nz/new-zealand-visas/apply-
for-...](https://www.immigration.govt.nz/new-zealand-visas/apply-for-a-
visa/about-visa/united-states-of-america-working-holiday-visa)

------
ccajas
Location: Chicago, IL.

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes, paid relocation only

Technologies: Node.js, PHP, MySQL, React, and Vue for web, to more graphical
oriented work with C#, Unity, XNA, Three.js, etc.

Resume: [https://www.dropbox.com/s/r1syietklc2rxw8/ccajas-resume-
soft...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/r1syietklc2rxw8/ccajas-resume-soft..).

Github: [http://github.com/ccajas](http://github.com/ccajas)

Full-stack web developer with some recent game/graphics developer experience.
My interests revolve around data visualization, games and simulation work. I
have worked as a contractor for two indie games on Steam, as well as for a
SaaS startup using JavaScript.

I'm handy at assisting with programming challenges related to performance or
improving the visual experience of your application.

I prefer contact by e-mail, chris.cajas.m - at - gmail.com. Please leave a
detailed message with a number to reach you at if you decide to make a call. I
usually don't answer unknown numbers at first.

------
zx_diablo
Location: Russian Federation, GMT+5

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: C++, software architecture, Unreal Engine, webdev/backend

Résumé/CV: [https://drive.google.com/file/d/1tQ6a_FNdrR-
MRW9Idnb2ItKq67I...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1tQ6a_FNdrR-
MRW9Idnb2ItKq67IuL3G5/view?usp=sharing)

Email: senseyfollower@gmail.com

Other links: [https://github.com/ZX-Diablo](https://github.com/ZX-Diablo)
[https://forums.unrealengine.com/community/got-skills-
looking...](https://forums.unrealengine.com/community/got-skills-looking-for-
talent/looking-for-work/1445687-lfw-paid-c-programmer-software-architect)

I have a lot of experience as C++ programmer in web development/backend but
decided to switch to game development (unreal engine specifically). More info
on my CV or in the thread on unreal forums.

If you're interested in my webdev experience, I also ready to discuss that.

------
anandsaha
Location: Pune, India

Remote: Yes, if work is exciting

Willing to relocate: Yes (with family)

Email: anandsaha at gmail.com

Resume:
[http://teleported.in/resume/anand.saha.pdf](http://teleported.in/resume/anand.saha.pdf)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/anandsaha/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/anandsaha/)

Github: [https://github.com/anandsaha](https://github.com/anandsaha)

Blog: [http://teleported.in/](http://teleported.in/)

Technologies: Deep Learning, Computer Vision, Reinforcement Learning, C/C++,
Python, Distributed Computing, Enterprise Software Development

I am passionate about bringing cutting-edge AI research into practice as a
deep learning engineer. I focus on Deep Learning and Computer Vision. Prior
experience of 14 years in developing enterprise products in data backup and
telecommunication domains.

------
tonym9428
I'm an applied statistician and data scientist who is looking to learn and
work on interesting problems.

    
    
      Location: Bay Area
      Remote: Open
      Willing to relocate: Open
      Technologies: R, Python, SQL
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/abraham-mathew-21221b29/
      Email: mathewanalytics@gmail.com

------
O4epegb
Location: Russia, St. Petersburg Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Warm country only :)

Technologies: Basically any Javascript, have solid experience with React,
Typescript, MobX, Redux, Node, Express, Jest, Webpack, PostCss, Css-in-Js

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/daniildemidovich/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/daniildemidovich/)

Email: daniil.demidovich@gmail.com

Github: [https://github.com/O4epegb](https://github.com/O4epegb)

Converting business goals into robust and maintainable code.

Strong understanding of modern Javascript/Typescript, HTML, CSS. Love
practical UX design, smooth animations and performance.

3 years of frontend experience, but also have recent 10 month experience with
Node.js, mostly Express REST-like API gateway servers with SSR for React
applications. Willing to learn other backend languages.

Would like to work in a team with good remote culture, which focus on
deliverables and user satisfaction.

------
craigtp
Location: Liverpool, England

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: C#, .NET, ASP.NET MVC, JavaScript, SQL Server, MySQL, AWS

Résumé/CV: [http://cv.craigtp.co.uk](http://cv.craigtp.co.uk)

Email: craig [at] craigtp.co.uk

Hi. I'm Craig. I'm a full-stack analyst developer with over two decades of
experience of a wide range of full life-cycle software projects.

I work primarily, but not exclusively, with Microsoft technologies and the
.NET framework, leading complex and challenging enterprise software
development projects to successfully deliver robust, secure, scalable and
efficient software solutions that produce genuine and quantifiable business
value.

Throughout my career I've built web, desktop, server and embedded software and
am just as accomplished at designing and developing a single use website for a
dozen local users as I am a global microservices infrastructure supporting
millions. I've helped numerous businesses of varying sizes in varying
industries get their technology investment right and I can do the same for
you.

Recent projects include:

\+ Successfully lead, developed and delivered complete greenfield and bespoke
web site and back-end web platform for a leading UK children’s charity,
forming a core component of a complete brand refresh and redesign.

\+ Successfully lead project to develop industry leading anti-motor fraud
website, web service, OLAP & OLTP system and data warehouse including one of
Europe's largest anti-fraud databases for a Top 40 UK law firm.

\+ Successfully designed and delivered market-leading, best-of-breed corporate
travel management web & desktop-based product suite for a company who, largely
as a result of the technology, were later acquired in a multi-million pound
deal.

------
tuned
Location: Edinburgh, UK

Remote: No or partially

Willing to relocate: Yes, to London or Cambridge

Technologies: Python, HTTP, SQL (especially PostgreSQL), No-SQL (MongoDB,
Redis, ...), REST, Semantic Web & Linked Data, Unit Testing, Web APIs, GIS,
Functional Programming, Anything-even-Pizza-as-a-service. Very interested in
testing professionally my Rust or GoLang knowledge.

Résumé/CV:
[https://medium.com/@lorenzogotuned](https://medium.com/@lorenzogotuned)
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/lorenzomoriondo/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/lorenzomoriondo/)
[https://github.com/Mec-iS](https://github.com/Mec-iS)

Email: tunedconsulting add_a_snail gmail add_a_domain

Interested in: Satellite data, BioTech, FinTech, Research spin-offs

Looking for: Permanent job with benefits in a well-established start-up or
mid-sized mature company

------
brailsafe
Location: Canada

Remote: Yes

Willing to Relocate: Open to it

Technologies: HTML, CSS, JavaScript (Node, D3, Leaflet, Vue, Angular, Vanilla,
etc.), Java, Android, C++11, Python, Flask (if it decides to co-operate),
various databases, Unix, PHP I guess, Perl

Resume:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1DEFBBkw7xhPuVmPhxZbb25i9SHV...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1DEFBBkw7xhPuVmPhxZbb25i9SHVTkbup/view?usp=sharing)

Email: luke@luketully.ca

Currently working part-time as a barista and part-time as a remote developer
working on building open data portals in academia. Looking to replace the
barista part with something more lucrative, and intellectually stimulating.
Particular interests include GIS, data visualization, open data, open source,
Graphics programming, and AI (though only have basic conceptual knowledge.
Also currently enrolled in the Computer Science program at the Uni of
Winnipeg.

------
CamTin
Location: Austin, TX

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Possibly

Technologies: Linux Admin
(Centos/RHEL/Ubuntu/Apache/HAProxy/MySQL/cPanel/Exim/shell/etc), Python,
Javascript/HTML/CSS, C/C++

Résumé/CV:
[http://camerontindall.com/resume.pdf](http://camerontindall.com/resume.pdf) |
[https://github.com/ctindall](https://github.com/ctindall)

Email: cam (at) tindall.space

Looking for entry-level programming work on whatever technologies you're
using: I'm eager to learn, even for out-of-fashion or difficult-to-hire-for
technologies, which I am good at getting up to speed fast in. As you can see,
I have some classic Sysadmin skills as well, which is where my experience has
so far been, but I'm on board with the DevOps philosophy and would love to
work in such an environment.

------
zephyrfalcon
Location: Jacksonville, FL

Remote: yes (although willing to consider local positions)

Willing to relocate: no (that is not an option for me at this moment,
unfortunately)

Technologies: Python, relational databases (SQL Server, MySQL, Postgres), web
crawling, GUI development, SQLAlchemy, ETL, Scheme, Prolog, Lisp, etc (always
eager to pick up new programming languages or technologies)

Resume/CV:
[http://aquila.blue/misc/resume.html](http://aquila.blue/misc/resume.html)

Github: [http://github.com/zephyrfalcon](http://github.com/zephyrfalcon)

also: [http://bitbucket.org/zephyrfalcon](http://bitbucket.org/zephyrfalcon)

and: [http://gitlab.com/zephyrfalcon](http://gitlab.com/zephyrfalcon)

Email: zephyrfalcon at gmail.com

Note: Looking for full-time or part-time work.

------
Sileni
Location: Denver, CO

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, Django, Microsoft Dynamics AX, Excel/VBA, Golang, AWS,
HTML/CSS, Javascript, Linux, and Git.

Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/jerome-
kuebler-417aa654](https://www.linkedin.com/in/jerome-kuebler-417aa654)

GitHub: [https://github.com/jerkuebler](https://github.com/jerkuebler)

Email: jerkuebler at gmail.com

Years of Experience: 1-2

Primary experience as a chemist who learned to program to automate away a lot
of pain points in research and quality control. I'd really like to find a
junior-level position developing, or a role that could leverage my background
in quality control or research while giving me space to learn more advanced
programming techniques. Currently fascinated by concurrency in user-bound
programs. Really open to anything at the moment.

------
rsmithio
General Location: Nottingham, UK

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: React, AngularJS, Ruby on Rails, Javascript, Python 2 & 3, Ruby,
Typescript, HTML/CSS/SASS, MySQL, Postgres, AWS, Heroku

Résumé/CV: [https://rsmith.io/cv](https://rsmith.io/cv)

Email: robin@rsmith.io

I'm Robin, I am a true full-stack web developer with over 7 years experience,
working at every level of modern web application stacks: frontend, backend,
database, server, deployment. I have a wide experience in modern web
frameworks and languages, and in writing good quality code backed up with
automated tests. I am an excellent communicator and am passionate about what I
do, building my own apps in my spare time. I also maintain a regular blog:
[https://rsmith.io/blog](https://rsmith.io/blog).

------
jcadam
Location: Central Florida coast

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Doubtful; I like living in a smallish beach community

Technologies: Java, Clojure, Scala, Python, Javascript, Golang, PostgreSQL,
CouchDB, Elasticsearch, RabbitMQ

Github: [https://github.com/rhinoman](https://github.com/rhinoman)

linkedin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/jamesadam/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/jamesadam/)

blog: [https://jamesadam.me](https://jamesadam.me)

email: james[at]jamesadam.me

\----

Available for remote consulting work. I'm experienced in designing,
architecting, and building enterprise software solutions. Also experienced in
Geospatial software (using PostGIS, etc.).

I also run a (new) small software business of my own:
[https://www.contabulo.com](https://www.contabulo.com)

------
sidmitra
Location: Remote, willing to relocate

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, Django, Mobile(iOS, Android), React, React-Native,
Docker, Vagrant, Ansible, AWS, Golang, R, Hadoop, Spark, TensorFlow. Currently
learning Blockchain concepts and smart contracts with Solidity

Resume:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/sidmitra](http://www.linkedin.com/in/sidmitra)

Homepage: [http://www.sidmitra.com](http://www.sidmitra.com)

Email: sidmitra.del+hn@gmail.com

Portfolio:

* Airbase - Coming Soon. An app to manage hundreds of app subscriptions using virtual credit cards. [https://angel.co/airbase-1](https://angel.co/airbase-1)

* [http://www.moonliteapp.com](http://www.moonliteapp.com) \- An app for freelancers and clients to work together.

* [http://joypost.me](http://joypost.me) \- An app(with an SMS bot) to send beautiful printed postcards to your loved ones.

* [http://www.igrowfit.com](http://www.igrowfit.com) \- A corporate fitness subscription platform

* [http://www.grapevinelogic.com](http://www.grapevinelogic.com) \- A platform for advertisers to work with Youtube content creators.

* [http://publish.saxo.com](http://publish.saxo.com) \- publishing platform where anyone can publish e-books, and soon printed books (print on demand) and online courses.

* Intuit CPASelect - An online marketplace for tax experts. [Formerly Teaspiller]

* [http://www.hypedsound.com](http://www.hypedsound.com)

------
theemathas
Location: Seattle, Washington

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies (proficient in): Java, C/C++, Python, Rust, Haskell, Linux/Unix
Command Line (Bash, Git, etc.), Advanced Data Structures and Algorithms,
Mathematics

Technologies (experience with): Scala, JavaScript, HTML, CSS, PHP, SQL,
Racket, Ruby, Standard ML, Arduino, Coq, TensorFlow (deep learning library),
Deep Learning, Neural Networks, Programming Language Theory

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=1NmnLugVSFOweRHHaFiCEzHqOAM...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=1NmnLugVSFOweRHHaFiCEzHqOAMPt5vla)

Email: theemathas@gmail.com

I am a computer science student looking for a summer internship.

My abilities are guaranteed by my awards from programming competitions,
including winning a gold medal from the International Olympiad in Informatics,
with rank 22nd out of 311 contestants from 81 countries.

------
stoey
Location: Chicago, IL

Remote: Yes (2 years experience)

Willing to relocate: Unlikely

Technologies: Python, Django, JavaScript, Backbone, jQuery, SASS, CSS, Linux
(kernel module development & administration/usage), FreeBSD, Postgres, SQLite,
MySQL, C, C++ (both Win32 and *nix), many more

Resume: Ask

Email: dan+jobs@<username>.net

I've worked on a wide variety of technologies from full stack
(Django/Backbone) development on multi-million dollar B2B products to Linux
Kernel Module development with lots in between.

I also have team leadership/management experience including managing globally
distributed teams and taking on and removing deeply entrenched technical debt
(I have some horror stories).

My weak preference is for a Senior Python developer position, but I've adopted
many new (and old) technologies in the past so I'll take on pretty much any
technology for interesting work at a good company.

------
mkovach
Location: South Shore of Lake Erie, Cleveland, Ohio

Remote: Yes

Willing to Relocate: No

Technologies: Been doing this for 20 years, so lots. I've done FORTRAN, C/C++,
Perl, TCL, Python, Go, various SQL servers, all flavors of UNIX, mainly
backend devop'ish stuff.

Resume/CV: Email me

mek [at] mek [dot] cc

Howdy, been doing this for a long time. I have worked on old hardware that
occasionally pops up here in ``remember when'' post. I've spent most of my
time working on the backend of whatever interface stood was between the users
and the data. I have given baseball talks and open source conferences, and
open sources talks at baseball conferences.

Presently working at a larger corporation where things have stall technologies
wise for various reason. Thought it might be time to see if I can find a
better fit where I can help people learn some old tricks while learning new
ones myself.

------
jklive
Location: Essen/Düsseldorf, Germany

Remote: Open to it

Willing to relocate: No.

Languages: Java, C#, Matlab/Octave, Python, R

Technologies:

    
    
      Data Science: Hadoop, Spark, TensorFlow, scikit-learn, Keras
      Databases: HBase, mongoDB, PostgreSQL
      Web development: JavaEE, .NET, Django
      Version control: Git, SVN
    

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/jakaklancar/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/jakaklancar/)

Email: klancar16 at gmail.com

Currently finishing my Master's degree at the University of Ljubljana and will
move to Germany in August. Last two years I have been working as a Software
Developer working mostly with Java EE. Even though I have experience
developing web applications, I have found myself gravitating towards data
science and robotics versus web development in last couple of years.

------
samsk
Location: Europe

Remote: Yes, preferred

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies:

\- C, C++, Perl, Shell, PHP, Lua, Java...

\- HTML, CSS, Javascript, JQuery

\- SQL, Postgresql, Oracle, Mysql, DWH...

\- XML, XSLT

\- Web Scrapping, Extract-Transform-Load (ETL), Fulltext search (SOLR)...

\- Nginx, IP Networking, Distributed systems...and more

Github: [https://github.com/samsk/](https://github.com/samsk/)

Projects: [https://dob.sk/projects/](https://dob.sk/projects/)

OSS Projects: [https://devel.dob.sk/](https://devel.dob.sk/)

Language: English, German

Email: ja.hn3[at]mailnull.com or [https://dob.sk/hire-
me/](https://dob.sk/hire-me/)

I'm a Linux/Unix C/C++/Perl/... Full-Stack developer (contractor/freelancer)
with over 15 years of experience in various technologies...

------
monkeynotes
Yes please, also if you care to, please coach me on updating my resume!

    
    
      Location: NB, Canada
      Remote: Yep
      Willing to relocate: Maybe
      Technologies: React, Redux, Ember, ES6, Webpack, Rails and so on
      Resume/CV: https://bit.ly/2JdimJN
      Email: See Resume

------
ericzawo
Currently building my own magazine platform with my friends
[http://www.newcurrency.ca](http://www.newcurrency.ca) and am looking to learn
and grow as an entrepreneur. In an alternate universe, I would have studied
CS, but (sadly) opted for a Journalism degree. I have accomplished PR for an
array of startups, and have 3+ years experience working as a journalist
(Freelance/in the newsroom)

Location: Toronto, ON

Remote: Yes.

Willing to relocate: Possibly

Technologies: Marketing (Hubspot/Salesforce) / SEO

Résumé/CV: [http://www.ericzawo.co](http://www.ericzawo.co)
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/eric-zaworski/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/eric-
zaworski/)

Email: eric.zaworski@gmail.com

Thanks for looking!

------
AndroidJedi
Location: California

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Android Development, Object Oriented Development, Android SDK,
Android Studio, Eclipse IDE, ADB, Java, C/C++, SQLite, XML, HTML, CSS, Git and
Linux.

I develop Android apps for phones and tablets. I have published apps in the
Google Play store. I have full life cycle software development experience,
including: product concept development, product design, project planning,
research and development, algorithm development, programming, testing,
debugging, publishing apps to the Google Play store and app maintenance.

Email and Resume/CV:
[http://compxpressinc.com/docs/kpcv.html](http://compxpressinc.com/docs/kpcv.html)

Website: [http://compxpressinc.com](http://compxpressinc.com)

------
cascada
Location: SE Asia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: /primary/ Ruby, Python, Rust, Haskell, Elixir; /secondary/ Perl
6, Assembly, C, SQL, JavaScript;

Résumé/CV: [https://gildedhonour.com](https://gildedhonour.com)

Email: me@alexmaslakov.me

=====================================

Hi, I'm Alex. I'll solve your problem in something related to programming: 1)
web/mobile/desktop, 2) data science/machine learning, 3) security & 4)
blockchain/bitcoin

I'm stronger in the first 2 areas. And less, but pretty interested still in
the last 2.

My projects:
[https://gildedhonour.com/projects](https://gildedhonour.com/projects)

and the most recent one: 改善日本語 -
[https://kaizenjapanese.com](https://kaizenjapanese.com)

Thanks && Cheers.

------
Rangi42
Location: New York City, NY

Remote: Willing to consider

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: C++, C, Python, Java, PHP, SQL, HTML/CSS, Javascript, Windows,
Linux, Git, GUI design, technical writing

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/remyoukaour/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/remyoukaour/)

GitHub: [https://github.com/roukaour/](https://github.com/roukaour/)

Email: remy.oukaour@gmail.com

I left Stony Brook University in 2017 with a Master's in Computer Science, and
am currently seeking a software development position. I'm open to contract,
part-time, or full-time opportunities. I care about writing code that's not
just correct, but documented for the developers' sake and designed for the
users' sake.

------
kartavtcev

      Location: Russia
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: C#, F#, .NET, Scala, JVM
      Résumé/CV: http://bit.ly/2qooYMX
      Email: kartavtcev.sergei@gmail.com
    

I'm .NET dev with 4.5 years C# exp, 6 months F# exp. Looking for a way to
transition to Scala. Got Coursera's Functional Programming Principles in Scala
certificate.

Have a few samples of Scala, F#, C# code on my github like TF-IDF with Scala,
Spark
[https://github.com/kartavtcev/words](https://github.com/kartavtcev/words)

Worked for 3 FinTech/finance projects through last 3 years from investor
solutions global firm, to rating agency under NDA (visited UK), and latest US
fintech startup job remotely.

------
bkcreate
Location: Split time between Alabama/California (San Jose) Remote: Yes Willing
to relocate: Absolutely, would be especially interested in Europe, Chicago,
San Diego or Detroit. Technologies:Python, VBA, Delphi/Pascal, Solidworks.
Looking to learn Lisp, Machine Learning, and/or C++ Resume:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/kevin-
haggerty-936a73104/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/kevin-haggerty-936a73104/)
Email: kevinbhaggerty@gmail.com

I am looking for an internship in the fall (august-december). I have done
several internships in the Mechanical Engineering side of my studies and want
to explore the Math/Programming side. Willing to relocate or work for free
remotely.

------
leerob
Location: Des Moines, IA (Exploring relocation to SF)

Remote: Partial would be nice, but not full-time.

Willing to relocate: Yes. US Citizen.

Technologies: Dart, JavaScript (React, ES6), Python (Flask, GAE - Google App
Engine), AWS (Lambda, Kinesis), HTML, CSS, SASS/SCSS, GitHub, JIRA, a little
Swift (iOS) & Java (Android) work.

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.leejamesrobinson.com/LeeRobinson.pdf](https://www.leejamesrobinson.com/LeeRobinson.pdf)

Email: lrobinson2011 at gmail

Portfolio, blog (some technical posts), and more here:
[https://www.leejamesrobinson.com](https://www.leejamesrobinson.com).

Currently exploring Technical Product Management type roles (Product/Project
manager) but also the right engineering position would still be appealing.

------
equwal
Location: California (where I am), or anywhere.

Remote: Yes, onsite preferred if available.

Willing to relocate: YES! EU, Brazil, or California preferred. US citizen.

Technologies: Functional programming, Lisp, Haskell, APL, C, Linux.

Résumé/CV:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1w1WbQWtejbOHB8i0Y-lM3aMY...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1w1WbQWtejbOHB8i0Y-lM3aMYx6g8zIHqEjXBENrKm2Y/edit?usp=sharing)
Email: spensertruexonline@gmail.com

Também tenho curriculo em Português:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1ePMNkl1SAEIVWRW5QpLCRfg5...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1ePMNkl1SAEIVWRW5QpLCRfg5M9DeVQ6SMeLhQh4hDFU/edit?usp=sharing)

------
chrispecoraro
Location: Europe/US (an American split between two continents)

Remote: Yes (with three years experience working remotely)

Willing to relocate: Yes, for the right opportunity

Technologies: Fullstack LAMP/LEMP (Laravel 5.x, Symfony 2.x, PHP 7.x),
WordPress & Drupal, MySQL/MariaDB, JS (Vue.js, React, jQuery, etc.)

Resume: I am from Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania and have been building web
applications since 1999. The majority of my career has been full-stack web
application development in both the United States and also Europe.

I am the author of Mastering Laravel (Packt) and other peer-reviewed
publications, an invited speaker at LaravelDay, phpDay, and PHP UK.

[http://linkedin.com/in/chrispecoraro](http://linkedin.com/in/chrispecoraro)

Email: chrispecoraro@gmail.com

------
uber1geek
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

I am a Backend Engineer, focused on the performance-oriented development of
web-services, and back-end components using Django, and other Python-related
technologies. I've been working for the past 6 years, with Python and Django,
Django REST Framework on the back-end and HTML, CSS, JavaScript on the front-
end (I also have some familiarity with React.js).

I’m passionate about programming, user experience, and communities, I am the
lead organizer of Google Developers Group in Kashmir Valley since 2011.

I've worked extensively with early age startups helping them from ground zero,
and with distributed teams.

Résumé/CV: [https://ubergeek.me/resume/](https://ubergeek.me/resume/)

Email: hire at ubergeek . me

------
haldora
Location: San Antonio, TX

Remote: Yes (3 years experience)

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, Postgres/Sqlite, Linux, Docker, AWS, Git, HTML, CSS, C++
(beg), Javascript (beg)

Resume:
[https://joshschertz.com/assets/documents/resume.pdf](https://joshschertz.com/assets/documents/resume.pdf)

Website: [https://joshschertz.com](https://joshschertz.com)

Github: [https://github.com/camisatx](https://github.com/camisatx)

Email: joshschertz3 at gmail dot com

I'm currently working as a freelance programmer and tech consultant.
Previously, I was a technical cofounder of an algorithmic stock trading firm,
focusing on backend and general system logic.

Looking for a full time position.

------
dustanbower
Location: Virginia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

I've been doing full-stack work for the past 6 years, with Python and Django
on the back-end and HTML, CSS, JavaScript, and jQuery on the front-end. I've
also worked with the Django REST Framework and React.js. I'm intimately
familiar with schema and data migrations, including migrations between Django
projects. I've worked extensively with startups and with distributed teams and
am open to occasional travel.

Résumé:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B8b4x4qzEFAOS0FFb1NhcDBOVkE...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B8b4x4qzEFAOS0FFb1NhcDBOVkE/view)

Technologies: JavaScript, React, Python, Django, Django REST Framework,
migrations

Email: dustan.bower at gmail

------
rianadawson
Location: Atlanta, GA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Sketch, Invision Marvel

Résumé/CV: [https://drive.google.com/file/d/1h1Bqv-
xTlRvcBMYcEXzd0tiIFrF...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1h1Bqv-
xTlRvcBMYcEXzd0tiIFrFCA8wn/view)

Email: riana.dawson@gmail.com

Well-studied UX designer currently working in finance. Looking to for short-
term freelance work/side gigs in the following areas: interaction design,
remote user research, design strategy, ux consulting.

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/rianadawson](https://www.linkedin.com/in/rianadawson)

Portfolio: [https://www.rianadawson.com](https://www.rianadawson.com)

------
weehlyn
Location: Any

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: YES

Technologies: Java, Android,iOS, C#

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1R4oT8XlY3E3MkqpdjR_MztA97ub...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1R4oT8XlY3E3MkqpdjR_MztA97ubFk6RU/view?usp=sharing)

Email: lubchenko88alex@gmail.com

My name is Alexey. I have +7 years Android Developer experience (have a lot of
Google Play publications), 8 years of Java developer experience and 8+ years
of C# .Net Developer experience. I also have experience in iOS Swift
development. I worked in USA as Android developer. My current location is
Russia but im ready to relocate. I have a big passion and im very goal-
orientated person, self-motivated and very skilled!

------
keviv
I'm a Full-stack developer having 10 years of experience. Currently, working
as an Engineering manage at a YC startup

Location: Bangalore, India.

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies:

* Frontend: React/Redux, VueJS/Vuex, Angular1, HTML, Javascript, Jquery, CSS, Sass

* Backend: PHP, Laravel, Codeigniter, CakePHP, MySQL, Postgresql, Redis, Elasticsearch, Supervisord, AWS

* Other Skills: Photoshop, Built Wordpress plugins, Chrome Extensions, and Atom editor plugins.

* Workflow: Webpack/Gulp/Grunt, Git/Subversion, Composer, NPM, Yarn

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/09sjfls4osen8dy/vivek_gupta_resume...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/09sjfls4osen8dy/vivek_gupta_resume.pdf?dl=0)

Email: mail+apr18h@vivekgupta.com

Open to contract work as well.

------
sethjgore
Location: New York City

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Depends on Location

Technologies: Javascript (ES6, Vanilla, React, Angular, Node.js, APIs), CSS,
HTML, MongoDB, PHP, and English. Graphics (Sketch/Illustrator/Photoshop).

Résumé/CV:
[https://sethgore.com/SethGoreResume.pdf](https://sethgore.com/SethGoreResume.pdf)

Email: sethjgore@gmail.com

A front-end developer with a heavy focus on UI development. Looking for
product development and challenging front-end work. Especially with areas that
require a lot of cross-domain work between design and engineering teams.
Looking for a full-time opportunity in front-end development or product
management. Consulting or large contracts acceptable.

------
saltybytes
Location: New York City

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: no

Technologies: team management, budgeting, WordPress, PHP, JavaScript, jQuery,
MySQL, MS SQL, node.js, python, nginx, AWS, git, bash, linux admin, bind,
postfix, dovecot, Kotlin, ESP8266, memcached, redis, Photoshop, Illustrator,
MS Office

Résumé/CV: [http://l.skala.me/cv0118](http://l.skala.me/cv0118)

Email: christian < dot > skala < at > gmx < dot > com

website: [https://christian.skala.me](https://christian.skala.me)

\------------

Masters Computer Science CTO / VP of Engineering with full stack hands-on
experience looking for permanent, managerial job in well-established start-up
or mid-sized mature company.

------
jimmies
Location: Raleigh, NC | St Louis, MO | Kansas City, MO

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: C, Golang, CUDA, GPU, Bash, R, HTML/Javascript, Linux, Embedded:
MSP430/AVR/Raspberry Pi, algorithm tuning, Git/Github, bioinformatics, basic
security.

Resume: [http://www.tnhh.net/resume.pdf](http://www.tnhh.net/resume.pdf)

Github: [https://github.com/htruong](https://github.com/htruong) | Google
scholar publications:
[https://scholar.google.com/citations?user=ZTuFnawAAAAJ](https://scholar.google.com/citations?user=ZTuFnawAAAAJ)
| Google "bug hunter" profile:
[https://bughunter.withgoogle.com/profile/d5f16dfd-6636-4460-...](https://bughunter.withgoogle.com/profile/d5f16dfd-6636-4460-ac1b-24d6c9bbb4b2)

Website: [http://tnhh.net](http://tnhh.net) |
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/huantruong/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/huantruong/)

Years of experience: 6+

Available: Aug 2018

Email: htruong at website

I am especially enthusiastic about Open Source software and hardware, and
deeply believe that technology and science can change lives positively.
Recently I have authored Crankshaft - a GNU/Linux distro with a "killer app"
for the RPi. It has thousands of downloads and estimated hundreds of real
deployments in the first month of the debut and going very strong. It is
currently #1 Shell project in Raleigh on Github and #143 in the US.

I am finishing my Ph.D. and am looking for an opportunity for an SWE position:
general development, embedded, research, or backend infra. I would love to
deliver products. I am not a US citizen, I have a 2.5 year STEM OPT. I am
looking for an employer who can potentially sponsor a visa after a couple of
years. International opportunities welcome.

------
siscia
Location: Italy, at the moment

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes, especially interested in the Geneva area, but
without any constraint

Technologies: R, Markdown, Python, SQL, Statist

Resume/CV: On request

Email: simone (at) mweb (dot) biz

Young, female, statistician looking for new opportunities outside academia.

Expert user of R, Markdown, Latex.

Knowledge of Python, git and SQL.

Some examples of my works include: \- working with famous Italian luxury brand
to predict, with great success, the number of customers in stores and predict
sales. \- working on sale prediction for a chain of supermarkets.

I can help with any quantitative analysis, even if my focus is on the use of
statistic for driving business decisions.

Creation of complex data pipelines and interfaces with R and shiny.

Also, I have a strong background in biology and biostatistics.

------
mifreewil
Looking for a strong team. I have lots of startup/founder experience, most
recently I have leading the infrastructure team at a small startup. Ideally,
my next role would involve DevOps/automation/Terraform/Go.

Location: SF Bay Area

Remote: Open

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Agnostic. Looking for a team of high performers. Most
experienced with AWS, PostgreSQL, MySQL, MongoDB, DynamoDB, Redis, PHP,
Node.js, Java, Angular.js

Angelist: [https://angel.co/sean-lavine](https://angel.co/sean-lavine)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/seanlavine/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/seanlavine/)

Email: lavis88@gmail.com

------
ahawkins
Location: SEA

Remote: Yes, Remote only

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Ruby, Node.js, AWS, GCP, Docker, Kubernetes, Ansible

Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/adam-
hawkins-53109b14b/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/adam-hawkins-53109b14b/)

Email: hi@ahawkins.me

Website: [http://slashdeploy.com](http://slashdeploy.com)

Full stack engineer focused on the DevOps value stream. I can improve your
velocity and quality. More info here: [https://medium.com/@ahawkins/im-
looking-for-remote-work-hire...](https://medium.com/@ahawkins/im-looking-for-
remote-work-hire-me-85fa47a491d8)

------
Teichopsia
Location: Panama City, Panama.

Remote: Yes.

Willing to relocate: Yes. Preferably Europe. Visa not needed. Relocation
support is encouraged.

Technologies: HTML, CSS, Javascript, Python, Linux, git.

Resume: Available upon request.

Website: [https://www.talescript.com](https://www.talescript.com)

github: [https://github.com/talescript](https://github.com/talescript)

Email: anthomelanous (at->) hotmail com. Add "HN" to the subject line.

Self taught programmer, Psychology graduate; trying hard to break into the
professional programming world. What I lack in experience I make up with a -
semi stoic - enthusiasm. Besides English, I also speak Spanish and
conversational German.

------
bojonthebeat
Currently a 4th year CS student about to graduate in June from the University
Of Toronto. I’m an American citizen and live in Pittsburgh though. My website
is [http://Bojfatade.com](http://Bojfatade.com)

Location: Pittsburgh

Remote: maybe

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, Java, JavaScript, C, Angular, Swift, SQL, NoSQL and
Haskell. I’m also currently taking Jeremy Howard’s online course on Deep
Learning.

Resume:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/pdd2plauyeenb3s/Resume_Bolaji_Fata...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/pdd2plauyeenb3s/Resume_Bolaji_Fatade.pdf?dl=0)

Email: bjfatade@gmail.com

------
lutein
Location: Washington State USA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Possibly, including W. Europe

Technologies: Python, Flask, Postgres, Scala, AWS/GCP, GIS (e.g. Leaflet,
PostGIS), CoffeeScript, REST APIs

Résumé/CV: [http://www.acme.li/cv_2017.pdf](http://www.acme.li/cv_2017.pdf)

Email: hn@karte.co

I'm a senior developer/architect and have worked as employee #1 at startups,
as an independent freelancer, and even for BigCo. My current go-to language is
Python with Scala a close second. I'm very interested in functional
programming, GIS, databases and distributed systems. I'm open to relocation
after a short trial period.

------
anon0604
Location: Germany, Karlsruhe

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes, eager

Technologies: C, Linux kernel, Java, C#, R (Shiny)

Résumé/CV: [https://mega.nz/#!OB9FzS6T!7N4elrbNu9ts-EuA-
mIWXZVURvRK3KxGf...](https://mega.nz/#!OB9FzS6T!7N4elrbNu9ts-EuA-
mIWXZVURvRK3KxGfZI3UXhyT2U)

Email: hire@pvutov.imap.cc

GitHub: [https://github.com/pvutov/](https://github.com/pvutov/)

Hi, I'm a recent graduate looking for an entry-level position. My thesis was
to write the driver for a job pipeline running on an FPGA, and I'm looking to
continue with systems programming or other interesting back-end work.

------
jsilvestri
Location: New York, NY

Remote: Open to it.

Willing to relocate: Cannot at this time.

Technologies: React, Redux, MobX, JavaScript (2+ years), Ruby, Rails (1+
years), Jest, Enzyme, AWS.

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/gsnigq3m76obvbi/Jonathan%20Silvest...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/gsnigq3m76obvbi/Jonathan%20Silvestri%20Resume.pdf?dl=0)

Email: silvestrijonathan@gmail.com

Looking for a mid-level dev job in small to mid-sized organizations.
Priorities include having input on product roadmap, exploring more full stack
(I'm 80% client side these days), and mentoring more junior engineers, if
possible.

------
Const-me
Location: Montenegro, Europe

Remote: yes, doing that for 6 years

Willing to relocate: maybe

Technologies: C++ (18 years), C# (10 years). Mostly for windows, but also for
other platforms (WinCE, Linux including ARM, game consoles, mobiles).

Résumé: [http://const.me/Job/Resume.docx](http://const.me/Job/Resume.docx) or
[http://const.me/Job/Resume.pdf](http://const.me/Job/Resume.pdf)

Email: soonts@live.com

Interested in: 3D graphics, CAD/CAM, 3D printing, robotics, GIS, GPGPU,
anything high-performance, embedded.

Not interested: web development, Java, JavaScript, PHP, SQL.

------
fabriciolelis
Location: Campina Grande, Paraíba, Brazil

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, Java, C/C++, Angular, NodeJS

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/gq4d2ymk9rb1d9n/FabricioMeloResume...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/gq4d2ymk9rb1d9n/FabricioMeloResume...).

Email: fabriciolelis@gmail.com

LinkedIn:[https://www.linkedin.com/in/fabriciolelis/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/fabriciolelis/)

Github: [https://github.com/fabriciolelis/](https://github.com/fabriciolelis/)

------
JacobNK
Location: Virginia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: C#, Java, Javascript, Unity, Unreal, Bootstrap, Spring, Git,
Maven, Geoserver, some Python, GIS

Resume: Available on request

Email: jnolankennedy (at) gmail.com

Software developer with two years of professional experience. I mainly work in
C#, but I've been branching out a bit more in my free time incl. some game dev
on the side. I work well both solo and in teams; for example I help mentor and
train interns at my current company. I'm also experienced in Geospatial
software (PostGIS, ArcGIS, GDAL) and general GIS development.

If you'd like more information please feel free to send me an email.

------
Merad
Location: Raleigh, NC (will be relocating from TN)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: C#/.NET (MVC, Xamarin, WinForms), Python, C, C++, Java,
Javascript, SQL, HTML/CSS/etc

Résumé/CV: Shoot me an email.

Github: [https://github.com/mbcrawfo](https://github.com/mbcrawfo)

Email: mbcrawfo at gmail

I have more than a decade of programming experience (3 years professionally),
with experience ranging from full stack web development in .NET/js to low
level embedded systems work in C and assembly. Looking to relocate back to NC
and find a full time position in the Raleigh/Durham area.

------
AhmedAdelAlemam
Location: Cairo, Egypt

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: JavaScript, jQuery, Manipulating the DOM, JSON, Object Oriented
JS, AJAX, Angular.js, ECMAScript 6, MVC(JavaScript), Google Maps API,
Jasmine.JS (JavaScript testing framework), NPM(Grunt, Gulp, Bower), HTML5,
CSS3, Bootstrap, Responsive Layouts, Google Chrome Developer tools.

Résumé/CV:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1NYii8OYw_qUkYwtAnE0r](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1NYii8OYw_qUkYwtAnE0r)
zFnwSuGrlUkrHV5GrOUnQyw/edit?usp=sharing

Email: ahmedemam755@gmail.com

------
SarahOk
Location: South Dakota, looking to relocate

Remote: Possible

Willing to relocate: Yes,to Denver, Seattle, or Minneapolis. I'll consider
other large, north-ish cities.

Technologies: C#, web(JavaScript, jQuery), Sql

Résumé /CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/sarah-
oksol](https://www.linkedin.com/in/sarah-oksol)

Email: sarahok04@gmail.com

I'm a junior developer with 1 year of experience looking to move to a larger
city. So far most of my experience has been a combination of web front end,
c#, and some SQL. In school I used Java and C++ as well as some Android app
programming.

------
mixmastamyk
Location: Los Angeles

Remote: Yes|No

Willing to relocate: Possibly, for a compelling offer.

Technologies: Python, Javascript, rusty Java, PostgreSQL, Linux, Cloud

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/tcmt0v33mrndzp2/mgm_cv.pdf?dl=1](https://www.dropbox.com/s/tcmt0v33mrndzp2/mgm_cv.pdf?dl=1)

Email: jobs at mgmiller dot net

…

Seasoned full stack dev with ops and qa experience, have worked in
entertainment, internet, medical, and aerospace industries.

Low tolerance for multi-week tech interviews that waste everyone's time. Let's
get to work on a short project and move forward from there, low risk.

------
coo_dot_eco
Location: Location Independent

Remote: Yes

Willing to Relocate: Yes

Technologies: Agnostic

CV: [http://cv.coo.eco](http://cv.coo.eco)

email: cv2018@coo.eco

Health Sabbatical (IBS/FODMAPs) coming to a close, been involved with a
company or two from paper napkin to IPO/M&A, large and small platforms,
Enterprise awards from POTUS, worked with General Haig before he passed.
Fiscally Frugal. Interests in Sustainability, Business Process,
Decentralization, Portable Cloud, Crowdfunding, Indie Classic Gaming. Speak
conversational Mandarin. Plant-eater. Vipassanã. Minimalist. Founder mindset.

------
nishithshah
Location: India

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Canada, Europe, Singapore, Australia

Technologies: Proficient: Python, C Intermediate: Java, C++, Lua, Scala, Bash
Beginner: Typescript Tools: Git, PyQT5, AWS, MySQL, Kafka, Spark

Résumé/CV: Available by email. In brief, internships at a startup and an MNC
and a GSoC, with a couple of side projects on Github

Email: nishithshah.2211+hn at gmail dot com

I am a backend developer and a linux enthusiast, eager to learn and use latest
tools and tech, looking for entry-level positions preferably, but can work for
positions that require 1-2 years of experience too. Masters in Math and
Computing.

------
aantix
Location: Lincoln, NE

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: 12+ years with Ruby on Rails. 19 years professional experience.
I've spoken at RailsConf twice. Commits to Rails core. I've been consulting
with Bay Area startups for 6 years. I only work under contract - not
interested in a full-time position.

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/jimjones2](https://www.linkedin.com/in/jimjones2)

Github: [https://www.github.com/aantix](https://www.github.com/aantix)

Email: jim.jones1@gmail.com

------
cahoot_bird
Location: Knoxville, TN

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes (Within United States))

Technologies: HTML5, Javascript, PHP, Nodejs, Bootstrap, MYSQL, Ruby,
Websockets

Résumé/CV:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1n3edjEiT7qew5xgiQ9sXvDaL...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1n3edjEiT7qew5xgiQ9sXvDaLjZb__dNmT22ckBLhSkE)

Email: See Resume

I tend to focus on web technologies. Hoping to land a junior to mid level role
and grow from there.

Past project experience includes developing a multiplayer game, an android
app, basic web forum and reporting a bug in popular software.

------
swordx10
My name is Emad and I'm a Full-stack web developer and designer with years of
experience in the field. I've worked with businesses ranging from startups to
hugely popular websites (Such as xda-developers and Harvard CNS).

Technologies: Node.JS, Express, MongoDB, Socket.io, GraphQL (Apollo), Meteor,
HTML/CSS, WordPress, JavaScript/ES8, jQuery, React (Redux/MobX), React Native,
ES8, TypeScript, AngularJS,

Portfolio: [http://www.sx-portfolio.com](http://www.sx-portfolio.com)

Email: emads14@gmail.com

Thanks, Emad

------
dpac56
Location: Singapore/ India Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: No Technologies:
Facebook Ads, Technical SEO, Social Media Marketing for Startups Résumé/CV:
withStartups.com Email: deepak [at] withstartups.com

I am a one-stop solution to take social media marketing off your checklist.
With a simple pricing structure, I provide daily social media posts, weekly
blog articles, and management of paid Facebook Ads. Drop me a line for a free
strategy call. Also available for long-term marketing consulting gigs.

------
syed123
Location: San Francisco.

Remote: Yes

Technologies: PHP, Python, Nodejs HTML, CSS, Javascript, Bootstrap SQL,
Postgres, Oracle, MySql AWS, GIT

Resume/CV: Send me an email for full resume -
[https://linkedin.com/in/syedShuttari](https://linkedin.com/in/syedShuttari)

Email: Syed@Shuttari.com

12+ Years of development with last 6 years Cofounding a startup. Experienced
in building SaaS, Consumer and enterprise products in variety of domains.
Based out of San Francisco and Willing to relocate for the right role.

~~~
syed123
link: [https://techcrunch.com/2011/01/31/letslunch-launches-and-
wev...](https://techcrunch.com/2011/01/31/letslunch-launches-and-weve-
got-100-invites/)

------
ry4n413
Location: USA

Remote: Sure

Willing to relocate: Depends

Technologies: Full-Stack, Quant/Research Analyst (Financial
Markets)/Python/Bloomberg/Factset/Capital IQ/Google
Cloud/ML/NLTK/Algos/Data/Check LinkedIn for List

I design, build, and maintain apps/software for the financial services
industry, specifically the investment management industry.

\+ 10 yrs buy-side institutional investment managers

\+ 13 yrs developing software/systems for financial services industry

Résumé/CV: (email me for access to linkedin, resume, open to projects)

Email: hn at yisforhotdog.com

------
royalghost
Location: Toronto, Canada

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes (within Ontario)

Technologies: Angular 2, Spring Boot, Spring MVC, Java 8, JPA, Hibernate, Ruby
on Rails, Postgres, Oracle, Maven, Git

Resume/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/paudelp/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/paudelp/)

Work Sample:
[https://github.com/royalghost?tab=repositories](https://github.com/royalghost?tab=repositories)

Email: royalghost701@gmail.com

Open for both remote and full time opportunities.

------
dustingetz
Philadelphia or remote consulting

Dustin and Karl are partners. Full-stack application development. We're co-
located and share an office in Philadelphia, PA.

We also offer extremely fast prototyping at no risk to you – we'll do a day or
two of work up front, only pay if you love it.

[http://www.hyperfiddle-consulting.com/](http://www.hyperfiddle-
consulting.com/)

React.js, Redux, Javascript, ClojureScript, Clojure, Scala, Java, Meteor and
MongoDB, Datomic

We can handle anything — the crazier, the better.

------
threeaccents
Location: South Florida

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Primarily looking for remote work.

Technologies: GO, JavaScript, PHP, Python. FullStack Developer. Resume:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1IivckPPIVhQqsQKABeMzwrgi...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1IivckPPIVhQqsQKABeMzwrgiZmJhRDNKVBSPQxAkjrs/edit?usp=sharing)

Email: rawbots24[at]gmail[dot]com

Github: [http://github.com/threeaccents](http://github.com/threeaccents)

------
EA987
Location: Texas

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes, absolutely

Technologies: HTML, CSS, Bootstrap, Javascript, jQuery, React, Node, Express,
mongoDB, Git. Some familiarity with PHP/MySQL.

Résumé/CV:
[http://eyadalshafi.com/resume.pdf](http://eyadalshafi.com/resume.pdf)

Portfolio: [http://eyadalshafi.com](http://eyadalshafi.com)

Github: [https://github.com/eyad-alshafi](https://github.com/eyad-alshafi)

Email: eyad.alshafi at gmail.com

------
dizzystar
Location: Los Angeles

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, PostgreSQL, PL/pgSQL, Clojure. I'm equally proficient in
all of these. I can also do Ruby, MySQL, C, and other tech.

I can do light database and server admin.

I'm only a Linux user.

Résumé/CV:

[https://drive.google.com/open?id=1uTZEmv2LK1P4Oewc4w4atZ1NDw...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=1uTZEmv2LK1P4Oewc4w4atZ1NDwIYY7Rw)

I've only done contract work and never been employed as a programmer. I'm
probably more interested in staying a contractor.

Email: dbtoomey@gmail.com

------
MaxLeiter
Location: Bay Area

Remote: no

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: HTML/JavaScript/CSS(jQuery, Vue, Bootstrap, Node), Java (DL4J,
Spring), C

Resume: [https://maxleiter.com](https://maxleiter.com)

Email: hello@maxleiter.com

18 year old high school senior graduating taking first semester off, looking
for a full-time internship (~August-January, flexible). I enjoy contributing
to opensource software and developing tools to improve people’s lives.
Interested primarily in front-end development and design, but open to
anything.

------
NodeDevRay
Location: Los Angeles, California

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes, within California

Technologies:Frontend: HTML5, JavaScript, CSS, Bootstrap, Handlebars, NodeJS,
ExpressJS, Sequelize, PassportJS, MySQL, AWS CERTIFIED DEVELOPER.

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=1p-1ANt98uOVteGT6GHmjRagOG_...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=1p-1ANt98uOVteGT6GHmjRagOG_MMs7FS)

Email:RayLu86@gmail.com

Hard worker, fast learner, easy to get along, and a passion for coding.
Looking for a entry level position. Thank you.

------
keb_
Location: Albany, NY

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Potentially

Technologies: Mithril.js, Node, JavaScript, ES6, Python, Flask, PHP, Composer,
Symfony, Postgres, Oracle, HTML, CSS, Bootstrap

Website: [https://kevinfiol.com](https://kevinfiol.com)

Resume: [https://kevinfiol.com/resume/](https://kevinfiol.com/resume/)

Github: [https://github.com/kevinfiol](https://github.com/kevinfiol)

Email: fiolkevin[at]gmail.com

------
jason_slack

      Location: Upstate NY
    
      Remote: Yes
    
      Willing to relocate: No
    
      Technologies: C, C++, OpenGL, Game Development (iOS and Android), CUDA, Quant work
    
      Email: In my profile!
    

Read and write Chinese, fluent in English, some Spanish. I have games in the
app stores. Finishing a degree (as an older adult student) in Economics and
Finance with an emphasis on Math. Algorithmic trading excites me. Would love a
job for a finance company writing code.

------
sgbasaraner
Location: İstanbul, Turkey

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Possibly

Technologies: Swift (strongest), Rust, C, Go, Python

Résumé/CV: [https://goo.gl/CUZkZG](https://goo.gl/CUZkZG)

Email: sarpbasaraner@gmail.com

GitHub: [https://github.com/sgbasaraner/](https://github.com/sgbasaraner/)

Hi, I'm a self taught developer looking for entry level work. My main
specialty is Swift and iOS applications, however, I'm open to other areas as
well.

------
BlueishVelvet
I'm looking for a development job focusing on C# and/or JavaScript. I'm
interested in FinTech/MedTech/AdTech companies but am open to others. I'm also
very interested in SRE/DevOps related positions.

    
    
      Location: Redlands, California 
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Open
      Technologies: C#, JavaScript, TypeScript
      Résumé/CV: linkedin.com/in/dgalvanmeza
      Email: dgalvanmeza@gmail.com

------
rheffern

      Location: Denver, CO
      Remote: YES
      Willing to relocate: Anywhere
      Technologies: C++ , Matlab, Mathematica, Python, Java, LateX, Atmega micro-controllers, Solidworks, Labview, NI Circuit Design Suite, Lathes, Mills, MIG/TIG welding, Pneumatic Tools, Micro Soldering, Nano-Optics, Spanish, Italian
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/robertheffern/
      Email: robert.heffern (at) gmail

------
hireme01

      Location: Nomad
      Remote: Yes
      Willing-to-work: GMT-6 to GMT+6 (+weekends)
      Willing to relocate: Yes (discuss)
      Tech1: Python, Django, Flask, asyncio, Jinja2, PostgreSQL/MySQL/MongoDB/Redis, Nim
      Tech2: JavaScript, JQuery, Git, Bootstrap, HTML, CSS, Docker/LXC
      Tech3: WordPress, PHP
      Interested Positions: Web/Backend Development, Technical Writing/Content
      Email: hireme01@boun.cr

------
RekhaD
Location: Halifax,NS

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Email: rekhadanasekar@gmail.com

Resume: [http://docdro.id/H4Na6D6](http://docdro.id/H4Na6D6)

Hi, Myself Rekha, a new graduate seeking opportunities to work as a Network
Engineer any where in Canada. I am currently on my open work permit. Attached
is my resume for more information, kindly contact me for any opportunities in
Networking field.

PS: I'm available ASAP and also interested in Contract positions.

------
Pooky

      Location: Prague
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes, for good conditions and salary 
      Technologies: Java, Javascript, PHP, Python, Web Technologies, Security, Identity Management, Software Development, IT Consulting, Project Management
      Languages: Czech, English, German, French (basics)
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/klimam/
      Email: martin.klima at aol dot com

------
wattson12
Location: Cardiff, Wales + Newcastle, Australia

Remote: Yes (preferred, have been full time remote for a few years)

Willing to relocate: No (though willing to occasionally travel)

Technologies: iOS, Swift / Objective-C (iOS dev since 2010, leading mobile
teams for the last 4 years)

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/wattssam](https://www.linkedin.com/in/wattssam)

Email: samuel [dot] watts [at] gmail [dot] com

------
tradziej
Location: Poland Remote: Yes, preferred (2+ years of experience working
remotely)

Willing to relocate: Location and project dependent

Technologies: Ruby, Ruby on Rails, Javascript, Ember.js, HTML, CSS, Git,
Docker, AWS

Learning: React, Redux, TypeScript

Résumé/CV: [https://goo.gl/b3WBDr](https://goo.gl/b3WBDr) (PDF)

Email: See resume

Full Stack Developer (with 5+ years of experience) looking for a long term
gig. Working remotely as a contractor.

------
superkarolis
Location: Vilnius, Lithuania

Remote: open to in-house or remote (experienced with both)

Willing to relocate: yes

Technologies: Seasoned JavaScript full-stack developer. Technologies involve
React, Redux, Node, MongoDB, SQL.

Résumé/CV: [https://karolisram.com](https://karolisram.com)

Email: hello@karolisram.com.com

Github: [https://github.com/superkarolis](https://github.com/superkarolis)

------
acconrad
Location: Boston, MA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: UI/UX development, Ruby/Rails, Elixir/Phoenix, C#, Java, SQL
(Postgres/MySQL), HTML, CSS, JS, AngularJS, ReactJS, VueJS, MithrilJS

Resume:
[https://conradadam.com/img/resume.pdf](https://conradadam.com/img/resume.pdf)

Website: [https://conradadam.com](https://conradadam.com)

------
parth2106
Location: India

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, NLTK, OpenCV, Scikit-Learn, Tensorflow, Keras but
willing and eager to learn more.

Areas: NLP and Computer Vision

Résumé/CV: [https://bit.ly/2GJUGiB](https://bit.ly/2GJUGiB)

Email: parth210693@gmail.com

I have nearly 2 years of experience in machine learning from development
Machine Learning/Deep Learning models to deploying and scaling them as Data
Scientist.

------
innerspirit
Location: Buenos Aires, Argentina

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: PHP/JavaScript, Laravel, VueJS, Angular, React, CSS/SASS,
WordPress, Drupal, Bootstrap, Node.js

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1njUyEqTcLCi2YVSyGf5PcZVJ_xP...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1njUyEqTcLCi2YVSyGf5PcZVJ_xPRo1YD/view?usp=sharing)

Email: mmchristian@gmail.com

------
kilroy123
Location: Remote

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: US citizen, but not able to relocate right now. (I've
been working remotely full-time for over 3 years)

Technologies: Angular 1 & 5, HTML, CSS, Sass, JavaScript, ES6/7/8, TypeScript,
RxJS, NgRx, Angular Material, Karma, Jasmine, and Protractor

Résumé/CV: [https://goo.gl/Lc65Eh](https://goo.gl/Lc65Eh)

Email: throwaway34342@trashmail.com

------
alexilliamson

      Location: New Orleans, LA, USA
      Remote: YES
      Willing to relocate: YES
      Technologies:  T-SQL, PostgreSQL, R/tidyverse, Python/pandas, Stata, Weka, ArcGIS, Ruby, Rails, HTML, CSS, HAML, Twitter Bootstrap, Tableau, Microsoft PowerBI
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/alexilliamson/ 
      Email: alexilliamson at g mail

------
roscoebeezie
Location: Atlanta, Georgia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, SQL, SAS, R, a bit of JavaScript and Java,Deep Learning.

Resume: via email Email: roscoe1245@gmail.com

I’m a Systems Engineer with a few years doing Capacity Planning and
Performance for mostly legacy mainframe systems. I have done a bit of work
doing data analytics as well. I’m looking for more of a developer type role. I
have an interest in AI, Robotics, and Biology.

------
RealPoc
Location: Zelenodolsk, Russia Remote: YES

Willing to relocate: NO

Technologies: iOS, Obj-C, Swift, Cocoa Touch, Cocoa

Résumé/CV: [https://goo.gl/KNiR8j](https://goo.gl/KNiR8j)

GitHub: [https://github.com/RafaelKayumov](https://github.com/RafaelKayumov)

Email: justpoc@gmail.com

5+ years of iOS experience; 10+ apps pushed to App Store + couple of OS X
apps.

------
jstephenbutler
Location: New Orleans, LA

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Financial modeling, forensic accounting, Econ consulting (non-
technical)

Résumé: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/stephen-
butler-7a6a6228/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/stephen-butler-7a6a6228/)

Email: jstephenbutler@gmail.com

Interested in: Working for a startup in a non-technical (business/finance)
role

------
grenndel
Location: Nova Scotia, Canada

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Typescript, NodeJS, PHP, MySQL, Redis, Cloud Linux Deployment,
Google Cloud, Digital Ocean

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/fla6q1y0a32ti82/David%20Postlethwa...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/fla6q1y0a32ti82/David%20Postlethwaite%20Resume.pdf?dl=0)

Email: david@datadev.ca

------
sirodoht
Location: Greece

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes (Visa sponsorship required)

Technologies: JavaScript, Node.js, Python, Django, React, AWS, RESTful API
design

Résumé/CV: [https://sirodoht.xyz/resume/](https://sirodoht.xyz/resume/)

Email: theodorekeloglou@gmail.com

Software engineer with 3 years of professional experience looking for backend
(fullstack could also work) roles.

------
abcdefghijklm
Location: North Carolina, US

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: All things data science, focused on R, Python, SAS, Shiny, GIS,
most standard web development languages/tools/databases, AWS for cloud-based
projects.

Resume/CV: Happy to share by email

Email: mail@modernresearchconsulting.com

Website:
[https://modernresearchconsulting.com](https://modernresearchconsulting.com)

------
nikivi
Location: Netherlands, Eindhoven

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: React.js, Go, Javascript

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/nikitavoloboev](https://www.linkedin.com/in/nikitavoloboev)

GitHub: [https://github.com/nikitavoloboev](https://github.com/nikitavoloboev)

Email: nikita.voloboev@gmail.com

------
masedem

      Location: Jakarta, Indonesia
      Remote: No
      Willing to relocate: Yes, only to New York or SF
      Technologies: Full Stack Developer who have Intrests in Devops
      Résumé/CV: https://drive.google.com/file/d/1aeCVdfdOcNDdSyvb8vq-zgkbek5IRIjN/view?usp=sharing
      Email: rama [at] wamplo (dot) com

------
sathley
Location: Baltimore, MD Remote: No Willing to relocate: Yes Technologies:
Java, C#, Python, SQL/NoSQL wizard, Git, AWS.
Résumé/CV:[https://www.linkedin.com/in/sathley/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/sathley/)
Email: sathley90@gmail.com

------
rootsudo

      Location: Tokyo, JP - Seattle, WA - Tampa, FL
      Remote: Yes, past positions were remote.
      Willing to relocate: Depends on location.
      Technologies: Windows Server, O365, AWS, Azure, Powershell, 
      HTML, CSS - Some Python, R, SQL and Tableau.
      Résumé/CV: http://Irurueta.net
      Email:esteban@irurueta.net

------
pluc
Location: Berlin but Canadian Citizen

Remote: Sure

Willing to relocate: Anywhere but the US

Technologies: Web-oriented sysadmin, php/go dev, technical management, AWS/GCP

Resume:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/plucmtl/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/plucmtl/)
(email for full thing)

Email: je@suis.pl

Looking for: CTO, VP Eng., Tech Lead, Eng. Manager

------
conrmahr

      Location: Kansas City Metro & Seoul, Korea
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Maybe
      Technologies: HTML5, CSS3, JavaScript, PHP, Rails, Enterprise Wordpress themes/plugins
      Résumé/CV: https://conr.co/resume
      Website: https://conr.co
      Email: conor+hn[at]hireconor[dot]com

------
dpedu
Location: Bay Area

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Unlikely, but location dependent

Technologies: Python, Linux, CI, Sql, Cloud, AWS, Networking

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/rtc79ic14g8kn9y/Pedu.Dave.Resume.2...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/rtc79ic14g8kn9y/Pedu.Dave.Resume.2017.5.2.pdf?dl=0)

Email: dave [at] davepedu.com

------
geuis

      Location: San Francisco 
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Possibly
      Technologies: JavaScript, React, node.js, css, Python
      Résumé/CV: https://www.dropbox.com/s/w9qm7df5gxcyog0/charles_lawrence_resume.pdf?dl=0
      Email: charles@geuis.com

------
nipunsd
Location: Iowa, US

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes. Actively looking to relocate.

Technologies: Javascript, Angular, Typescript, ES6, PHP, MySQL, Laravel, HTML,
CSS, Java, C#

Résumé/CV:
[http://portfolio.dayanath.me/resume.pdf](http://portfolio.dayanath.me/resume.pdf)

Email: nipun.d93@gmail.com

------
hamidr
Location: Iran, Tehran

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes (Visa Sponsorship)

Technologies: Unix/Linux/DevOps, C/C++, Ruby, Scala, Clojure

Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/hamidreza-
davoodi](https://www.linkedin.com/in/hamidreza-davoodi)

Email: hrdavodi@gmail.com

------
akrakesh
Location: Anywhere (I'm in India)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies/Skills:

\- UI/UX design for web, iOS and Android

\- Information architecture

\- Interaction design

\- Visual design

\- Icon design

\- Brand Identity design

\- HTML & CSS

Portfolio: [http://radesign.in](http://radesign.in)

Email: [http://radesign.in/contact](http://radesign.in/contact)

------
adamredwoods
Location: Seattle, WA

Remote: Potentially

Willing to relocate: Potentially

Technologies: React, Node, JavaScript, ES6, Python, Django, MongoDB, Postgres,
SQLite, Java, webGL, PHP, jQuery, HTML, CSS, Bootstrap

Resume/Portfolio: [http://adam.piettes.com](http://adam.piettes.com)

Email: adam at piettes.com

------
mmt
Location: SF Bay Area

Remote: No

Willingtorelocate: No

Technologies: Datacenter, server hardware, PostgreSQL, Cisco networking,
shell, Linux sysadmin

Résumé/CV:
[http://www.maxkalashnikov.com/resume.pdf](http://www.maxkalashnikov.com/resume.pdf)

Email: mmt+hnwhoishiring@maxkalashnikov.com

------
tony584
Location: Chicago, IL

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Tech Leadership, Marketing Strategy, Architecture, CRM,
E-Commerce, SEO, Drupal, WordPress, JavaScript, PHP, jQuery, HTML, CSS

Résumé/CV: [https://bit.ly/2EcxR0X](https://bit.ly/2EcxR0X)

Email: tony.gebely at gmail.com

------
kewp
Location: Cape Town, South Africa

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: c, multiprocessing, numerical analysis, linux, windows

Resume: [https://www.toptal.com/resume/karl-
penzhorn](https://www.toptal.com/resume/karl-penzhorn)

Email: karlpenzhorn@gmail.com

------
trawick
Location: Raleigh, NC

Remote: Open

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, C, Linux, Django, HTTP servers,

Ansible, Docker, various web tech

Learning: Python-based data science tools

Résumé/CV:
[https://emptyhammock.com/resume.pdf](https://emptyhammock.com/resume.pdf)

Email: trawick@emptyhammock.com

------
rodolphoarruda

      Location: São Paulo, Brazil (-0300 GMT)
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Project Management/Business Analysis
      Résumé/CV: search for Rodolpho Arruda Linkedin
      Email: email@rodolphoarruda.pro.br

------
coldsauce
Looking for Fall co-op/internship

Location: San Francisco or NYC

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: no

Technologies: React Ecosystem, Go, Python, Scala, WebRTC

Résumé/CV:
[http://stefanaleksic.com/resume.pdf](http://stefanaleksic.com/resume.pdf)

Email: stefan@stefanaleksic.com

------
rojobuffalo
Location: North Texas

Remote: Ok

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: JS, CSS, Node, React, Python, PostgreSQL, Chatbot NLU and
conversation policy

Resume: request via email please

Email: ryan terra dot farm

Github: [http://github.com/rojobuffalo](http://github.com/rojobuffalo)

------
Arete1
Location: London, UK

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Financial Advisory/ M&A Background, Qualified ACA

Résumé/CV/Contact: [https://goo.gl/UYwLZK](https://goo.gl/UYwLZK)

Looking for anything interesting :)

------
SeanYoko
Location: Maine

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: no

Technologies: html, css, sass, javascript, Angular,

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/seanyoko/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/seanyoko/)

Email:seandyoko@gmail.com

------
mistachkin
Location: Manhattan, NYC.

Contracts: No, W2 only.

Remote: Yes.

Willing to relocate: Maybe.

Technologies: C/C++, C#, SQLite (team member), Tcl/Tk (maintainer), Win32,
POSIX, mostly anything else.

Résumé/CV: Link and/or document available by request.

Email: joe [at] [put_my_user_name_here] [dot] com

------
pabbasian

      Location: Germany
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: c#, java, js, node, sql
      Résumé/CV: https://www.pabbasian.com/cv.pdf
      Email: info [at] pabbasian.com

------
_radix_
Location: Illinois

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Possibly

Technologies: Hardware, Embedded, C, C++, Python, Qt, SQLite, Postgres, Flask,
ARM, DSP

Résumé/CV: [https://ryansatterlee.com](https://ryansatterlee.com)

Email: (see resume)

------
rosedovell2
Charleston, South Carolina

Remote: Possibly

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, Ruby, Bash Scripting, Ansible, Selenium, Jmeter, Linux,
Solaris, BSD, MySQL, Docker

Resume/CV: Available upon request

Email: rosedovell@protonmail.com

------
aurri
Location: Northern Europe

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Nope

Design aware frontend perfectionist.

Portfolio: [http://neeeat.com](http://neeeat.com)

------
statim24
Location: San Ramon, CA (SF Bay Area)

Remote: Yes (8+ years experience with remote)

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Vue, React, React Native (Expo, iOS, Android), GraphQL (Apollo,
Relay), Node, Ruby, PostgreSQL, Redis, GCP, AWS

Résumé/CV: [http://bit.ly/2GEbrYB](http://bit.ly/2GEbrYB)

Email: joenoon+hn@gmail.com

